# Share you Settings



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

I like to track "settings" for all my gadgets as contact notes in my phone.
Or other handy things like Oil Filter Part numbers (remember those ) VIN etc.

Anyway this is part of my Notes for changes I make from "Factory Setting", if not listed it's factory.

I thought it would be fun to share each others settings, and possible cryptic notes you might keep for yourself for the car.

Add WIFI (5.0 ghz)
Quick Controls:
......Mirrors-AutoFold-Off
Lights:
......Dome-Auto
......Steering Wheels
Locks:
......T**** iPhone
......G***** iPhone
......Key Card T****
......Key Card G****
......Lock Confirmation Sound
......Walk-Away Door Lock
Display:
...... No Change
Driving:
......Steering-Standard
......Accel-Chill
......Creep-On
AutoPilot:
......AutoSteer-On
......NoA-On (needs updated maps)
......Forward Collision-Early (Medium is Default) Testing Medium
......Lane Departure-Assist
......Customize:
.........Start-Yes (Testing No)
.........Lane Change - Average
.........Require Confirm-No (Testing Yes)
......Emergency Lane Departure Avoid-On
......Blind Spot Collision Chime-On
......Automatic Emergency Braking-On
......Obstacle-Aware Accel-On
......Distance-7
Nav:
......No change
Safety:
......SecurityAlarm-On
......Cabin Overheat-Off
......Allow Mobile-On
Service:
......No Change
Software:
......Advanced
HomeLink:
......Pair Left
......Pair Right
......Need Clicker

Heat:
......Sync-On
......HVAC-Off
......Temp-LO

Tesla-Icon:
......Name-Tesla

Bluetooth-Icon:
......Pair-T****
......Pair-G****

Radio:
......Log Slacker in
......Log TuneIn in

Browser:
......https://teslawaze.azurewebsites.net/
......save bookmark

Nav:
......Add Home
......Add Work
......Enable Traffic

Dash cam:
......Fat32 (on Mac)
......TeslaCam folder (case sensitive)


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

You are the opposite of me on lots of settings. No "chill" here. I use 1 for following distance and "Mad Max."


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

casey morgan said:


> You are the opposite of me on lots of settings. No "chill" here. I use 1 for following distance and "Mad Max."


MadMax isn't so mad and I think all it does is enable passing on the right. Which I prefer it not do, and I rarely do myself. It's legal in MA but generally frowned upon (conditions are up for interpretation).
Even with MadMax I found lane changes slow. Having Distance 7 probably doesn't help that either.

I can understand some folks using 1 for distance if they have to commute regularly in traffic. I rarely have to deal with heavy traffic and typically if I do I don't want "Auto" anything.
We have a camp in Central NH, we usually leave MA at like 8-9PM to avoid traffic.


----------



## DocScott (Mar 6, 2019)

mswlogo said:


> I can understand some folks using 1 for distance if they have to commute regularly in traffic. I rarely have to deal with heavy traffic and typically if I do I don't want "Auto" anything.
> We have a camp in Central NH, we usually leave MA at like 8-9PM to avoid traffic.


I'll copy my full settings to this thread at some point.

But for follow distance I adjust it fairly frequently based on conditions. I just have AP (not EAP or FSD), so this has nothing to do with lane changes, just TACC:

3 for commute-type highway driving.
1 for heavy traffic on surface streets.
6 or 7 if conditions are dangerous (rain, snow, etc.)

I'm taking my first long (~300 mile one way) road trip later this week; my guess is I'll set it to 4.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

This thread just makes me think again how easy it would be for Tesla to save all of these into a simple JSON type file and upload and then let you enter your credentials (or once again just recognize your unique bluetooth cell phone) and download and set those settings for any Tesla you drive. Should include seat settings as well as stereo and HVAC settings. This has to be on their list and would be so simple to implement.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

GDN said:


> This thread just makes me think again how easy it would be for Tesla to save all of these into a simple JSON type file and upload and then let you enter your credentials (or once again just recognize your unique bluetooth cell phone) and download and set those settings for any Tesla you drive. Should include seat settings as well as stereo and HVAC settings. This has to be on their list and would be so simple to implement.


I agree. It's likely already in XML. Not a huge priority right now though.

You could take it a step further, when there are "fleets" of autonomous cars, "a" car (not your car) shows up when I'm ready to leave work and automatically has all my preferences loaded.


----------



## TomT (Apr 1, 2019)

No, the setting affects how much of a speed differential that has to be before NoA will initiate a lane change.



mswlogo said:


> MadMax isn't so mad and I think all it does is enable passing on the right.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

TomT said:


> No, the setting affects how much of a speed differential that has to be before NoA will initiate a lane change.


Well MadMax will pass on the right and the next notch down won't. I can't have it passing on the right.


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

It’s actually saved as a hash-map direct to the internal SSD (solid state drive). In theory it could be exported as any format; that’s trivial. The non-trivial aspect is security; the more that is exposed outside of the primary MCU the more is open to vulnerabilities. They haven’t made all the greatest software decisions in the past; one terrific one they made bifurcation of critical / non-critical services. The settings have direct control over the firmware which could allow someone to slip a bug in by pretending to be a Tesla server (man in middle attack) walking near cars and have them pick up your WiFi antenna. The update the car thinks is legit because you matched the SHA. This “bug” could say apply a setting that puts the car in drive when you hit reverse, acceleration when you change the volume, etc... My hunch is they have awesome features like you suggested in some epic down the road, I believe they are currently still in “triage” mode from the rapid Model Y deployment combined with a plethora of bugs causing their support reps to become overwhelmed. They are hiring, their culture isn’t amazing so many engineers aren’t knocking their doors down to work 14+ hours with a somewhat scary outlook of “will i have a job in 4 months, will my team get the axe due to stock volatility, I’m not a Sr. engineer what if they let all the mid-level go...”


----------



## airbusav8r (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m with you on the passing on right. I never use NoA as so many motorcycles lane split here in Southern CA I fear the car will merge to right (which no one really expects for passing) and cut off a bike. My car has come very close to hitting a bike cop, that was pulling me over for looking down at phone, he just laughed when he looked inside and I showed him it was driving. When the officer was pulling me over he was on the rite side very close to me and of course the car turns on signal, and starts freaking out he was there. I’ll wait until NoA can do more than basically take me to an off ramp.


----------



## Mr. Spacely (Feb 28, 2019)

@airbusav8r So the cop let you off for texting because you showed him your Model 3 was driving?


----------

